# Bear Mountain Area Ride



## PCM (May 27, 2004)

I may be in the Bear Mountain area in October and would like to do some riding while I'm there. I mapped out a route that includes some riding on the east side of the Hudson as seen here:

https://goo.gl/maps/CTeCsL661om

Thoughts on this loop? Especially the lower right near the traffic circle (looks like it's called Annsville Circle). Is that area generally safe to ride from a traffic perspective? If so, which direction is better for my ride, clockwise or counter clockwise?

Thanks in advance for any suggestions.

PCM


----------



## Steve B. (Jun 26, 2004)

US 202 from the Rt 9 traffic circle to the BM bridge is a really bad road for cycling

Narrow, twisty, congested with tons of cars.

Not a road I'd want to cycle.


----------



## geomoney (Oct 9, 2005)

What Steve B said......your best bet if you can start at the BM bridge is to ride to Cold Spring. Nice road with moderate traffic. Did it as part of last weeks ride and enjoyed it.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

I've ridden from Bear Mountain bridge to both the Peekskill train station and Cold Spring. Does nothing for me and only do it to get to a train. It's not exactly what you are asking but since you don't know the area I'd suggest exploring Harriman State Park including Gatehill road, Tiorati Brook Road, Seven Lakes Drive and of course Bear Mountain. These are hilly and challenging however which is maybe why you chose the East side of the river. Another popular option is to do a two bridges ride and explore the sections between Beacon bride and Bear Mountain Bridge which includes Storm King Highway a very scenic view of the Hudson.


----------



## PCM (May 27, 2004)

Thanks all, for the suggestions.

To fill in the rest of my planned ride, I'll be staying at a scout camp in Stony Point, just south of Bear Mountain. I was planning to ride north up 202 and do the Bear Mountain climb then head across the BMB to add more miles.

If I were to stay west of the river and explore BM and Harriman State Parks, how does one get safely between the two? Route 6 to the north seems really sketchy. Also, any recommendations for a good route to ride in these parks? A lot of the main roads seem to end at highway on ramps.

Thanks.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

The way to connect from Harriman to Bear Mountain is technically not legal but it is the only way and everyone does it. Head North on Seven Lakes Drive and follow the traffic circle to route 6 and take the first exit to bear mountain. Just be careful and watch for cars. its literaly 3 minutes of this, but there's no other way.


----------



## mtrac (Sep 23, 2013)

This is what Trek_5200 is talking about. See the map.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/new-york-new-jersey/seven-lakes-drive-circle-323858.html


----------



## Steve B. (Jun 26, 2004)

Other options are up gate Hill, then 7 Lakes north to Arden Valley, then down to the valley and up and around in the Sterling Forest area. Rt 17 is not too bad, Rt 17A sucks, but lot's of options over in this area. 

Or out and back to Sloatsburg via 7 Lakes


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

My go to ride these last few months has been South Mountain to Camp, Cal Hallow , Camphill , Willow Grove, GateHill, Tioratti Arden and Seven Lakes Drive to Bear followed by train ride home via Garrison.


----------



## PCM (May 27, 2004)

Thanks again for all the replies and suggestions. I've mapped out a route that enters and exits Harriman on Gate Hill Road and zigzags through the park for about 20 miles. After exiting Harriman, I'll head north on 9W to do a climb of Bear Mountain before heading back to my starting point.

Now for another question... in Harriman, my route has me on Lake Welch Parkway for about 2 miles. When looking at that road using Google Maps street view, it looks narrow with no shoulder. How is that road (parkway) as far as traffic goes? I'll be there in mid-October so there could be lots of leaf peepers so would it be too risky?

Also, are there entrance fees to either of these parks at this time of year? Wanna be prepared in case there are.

Thanks again,
PCM


----------



## MaxKatt (May 30, 2015)

PCM said:


> Thanks again for all the replies and suggestions. I've mapped out a route that enters and exits Harriman on Gate Hill Road and zigzags through the park for about 20 miles. After exiting Harriman, I'll head north on 9W to do a climb of Bear Mountain before heading back to my starting point.
> 
> Now for another question... in Harriman, my route has me on Lake Welch Parkway for about 2 miles. When looking at that road using Google Maps street view, it looks narrow with no shoulder. How is that road (parkway) as far as traffic goes? I'll be there in mid-October so there could be lots of leaf peepers so would it be too risky?
> 
> ...



You'll be fine. Not a lot of cars there, and the ones that are are familiar with riders there. I ride it. They've paved the whole park after one of the storms not long ago, so quality pavement all around.

Nice downhill if your plan is to drop down from Welch dam to Calls Hollow.

I often park at Lake Kanuakee parking. $6 when they're charging.


----------



## Amador1981 (Sep 3, 2016)

I just rode bear mountain yesterday and parked by the Bear Mountain Inn and cycled up Perkins Memorial Drive (nice incline and better decline) then took the bike to Seven Lakes Drive to the end. In all about 3,300k in climbing.


----------

